# [installation exotique] Gentoo sur un samsung galaxy ace...

## Chr0nos

Bonjours,

je voudrais savoir s'il est possible d'installer un linux gentoo sur un samsung galaxy ace,

alors je sais que l"on peut installer "debian" mais je veu pouvoir installer le MINIMUM de fonctionalitée, a vrais dire je ne veut un linux sous mon téléphone que pour pouvoir utiliser aircrack-ng (sans comentaires  :Smile: )

de fait je me demandais s'il es possible de metre une gentoo dans une sorte de chroot sur le smartphone ou si mon idée releve de l'utopie

dans l'idée j'aimerais aussi pouvoir me passer d'une interface graphique, ou alors "a pire" un simple xfce (ou plus léger...)

vous en penssez quoi ?

----------

## barul

Pour l'installation pure de GNU/Linux sur le téléphone je sais pas du tout, mais tu vas en chier avec aircrack-ng si tu crack autre chose que du WEP…

----------

## xaviermiller

Aucune idée, mais as-tu déjà joué avec de la cross-compilation ?

----------

## Chr0nos

je compte uniquement craquer du WEP donc tout va bien  :Smile:  (ou alors un peu de wpa mais uniquement a coup de petits dictionaires (genre le prénom du chien/chat/parent/femme etc) donc rien de bien méchant pour le petit cpu du droïd

non je n'ai encore jamais réusi a faire de la cross compilation (ce n'es pas faute d'avoir tenté le coup^)

a vrais dire la partie qui va me paraitre la plus hardue sera de faire reconaitre le clavier "tactile" a la ligne de commande linux minimaliste :s je ne sais meme pas si c'est possible

----------

## xaviermiller

disons que je ne suis pas très chaud à t'aider, car ton but n'est vraiment pas très légal...

----------

## k-root

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-873377.html

----------

